# Awning?



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Should I put the awning away for a rain storm?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

pxt said:


> Should I put the awning away for a rain storm?


Absolutely, no need to take unnecessary risks on the single most expensive item to repair/replace on your camper.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would rather have to clean the mildew off of it than pay to get it replaced.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Depends on the amount of rain and how you have it set up. If it is tipped on one side to drain, I'd leave it. I've camped in the Oregon coast and let me tell you it can RAIN there! I leave mine out.

Now...if there is wind involved...completly different story. I'll bring it in due to wind in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Ditto on OregonCamper's comments, depends on the intensity of the rain and preparing the awingfor run off by tipping one corner. Harder rain tipped significantly, lighter raina small angle has been adequate.



Wind is the real risk to an awing in IMHO.Leaving for the day and any expectation of wind we close it up. Also we use de-flappers and awing tie downs as normal course of action when setting up.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Wind storm ---yes! But if wind will not damage the awning i will leave it out, as is that not what it is for?? to keep water away from the immediate front of the trailer and keep stuff dry?? Of course common sense must prevail I often will use ground anchors on our electric awning (one on each end with quick relaese ropes so i can get the awning in quickly if necessary) so it is OK in lighter winds, BUT if those dark dangerous clouds roll in ,or if we will not be around to watch it, then i bring it in.

I also always use the tilting feature to slightly slant the awning and then tighten the arms right up before hooking up the anchor ropes. M.V.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Dave_CDN said:


> Ditto on OregonCamper's comments, depends on the intensity of the rain and preparing the awingfor run off by tipping one corner. Harder rain tipped significantly, lighter raina small angle has been adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wind is the real risk to an awing in IMHO.Leaving for the day and any expectation of wind we close it up. Also we use de-flappers and awing tie downs as normal course of action when setting up.


HI we also have a 2011 210 RS We have not found de-flappers for the electric awning and the ones from our previous trailer do not work on this one. Have you found some for electric awnings? M.V.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't think you needed deflappers on an electric one as the awning material is pulled tight by how the rig works as opposed to manual ones where there is a metal tube beside the awning itself. I could be wrong though and might need to buy one too











MJV said:


> Ditto on OregonCamper's comments, depends on the intensity of the rain and preparing the awingfor run off by tipping one corner. Harder rain tipped significantly, lighter raina small angle has been adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> Wind is the real risk to an awing in IMHO.Leaving for the day and any expectation of wind we close it up. Also we use de-flappers and awing tie downs as normal course of action when setting up.


HI we also have a 2011 210 RS We have not found de-flappers for the electric awning and the ones from our previous trailer do not work on this one. Have you found some for electric awnings? M.V.
[/quote]


----------

